# 20 gauge pics



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

any lets see um:tongue:


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

20???? Try 12 guage    No I shoot 20 because it's lighter to carry around here in the mountains of Pa.... When I went to S Dakota for pheasants I will always use a 12 gauge  dont have any pics as of yet, so i will take some!!!!!!


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Like these? i have a bunch more back home...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

88 PS190.... what type of o/u is that? just curious!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Ill post some pics of my schweetness later


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

post some later


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

*sale*

are any of these 4 sale if so 
email me at


[email protected]:mg:


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

that is a russian made Baikal O/U

I like it quite alot, I also have 20's in side by side, and pump action, looking for a semi auto or a semiauto 28 next.


----------



## fredbear7492 (Feb 28, 2007)

*baby gun shooters*

no one i know shoot baby guns (20ga) real guys use real guns (12ga):wink:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

20 guages kick harder than 12's for the win.


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thers Mine Better Pic Of Turkey Than Gun Sorry. MOSSBERG 20 GAUGE PUMP 3IN MODEL 500 C


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice gun dude.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

> no one i know shoot baby guns (20ga) real guys use real guns (12ga)


Thats stupid-
A 12 does produce more energy, but a 20 slug will still kill a deer out to 220 yds. plus theyre lighter


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> 20 guages kick harder than 12's for the win.


What? It depends on the load, bird shot compared to a slug is a lot different

But seriously, since when does a 12 with the same ratio load as a 20 kick less?


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

I still dont have a pic, but I can describe her :wink: 

Remington 870 fully-rifled deer
Bushnell Banner 1-4x32 (circle-x)
^ on saddle mount
Laminate wood Thumb-Hole stock
Neopreme sling
Copper Solid slugs (sabot)


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

ur pushin it with your aim 15 foot above its head and shot at 220 yards!!!!!!! 150-175 and thats still a shot and a prayer!!!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

I knew someone was gonna say something. Here:

Check this load out


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

fredbear7492 said:


> no one i know shoot baby guns (20ga) real guys use real guns (12ga):wink:


there is hardly a difference in the kick of each gun. it is basically the same. the only difference is the amount of bbs that can be shot and the distance they can go.

if you were wondering i use both a 12 gauge and a 20 gauge.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> there is hardly a difference in the kick of each gun. it is basically the same. the only difference is the amount of bbs that can be shot and the distance they can go.
> 
> if you were wondering i use both a 12 gauge and a 20 gauge.


HUH? no kick difference.....maybe in 7 and 1/2 shot...turkey loads you will feal a BIG difference:wink: ////as in 1,2,3,or 4 shot.....come on you should know this ,.......the reason is 12 guage obviousley has more powder:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree with Muzzy and the rest, a 12 gauge DOES produce more recoil then a 20, as a 30-06 produces more thamn a 30-30. But usually it all depends on the weight of the gun. My fathers single barrel 12 is LIGHT and has no pad (just those little hard plasitc things) and if you shoot some turley shot out of it it will kick. My brother's single barrel 12, however, has a rib and heavier forearm, and eve though it has a walnut "kick pad" he made it doesn't have nearly as much recoil as my fathers. Look at most modern 12's and you will probably see that they weigh slightly more than modern 20's (but not always).

I still like to fling shafts at birds, I can miss just as well with an arrow as I can with bb's


----------

